# Vaporizer section in medical marijuana?



## Vaporizer Wizard (Sep 9, 2014)

I could help answer any questions in the thread. From what I've read, a lot of people are aware of them but don't know too much about them. I'm well versed in dry herb vaporizers. I don't recommend any of the pens but more like the MFLB or Pax. I have close to 15 different portable vaporizers and a few desktops to include the Volcano.


----------



## sunni (Sep 22, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/f/medicating.114/ i would put maybe a big thread you wanna write in that link , and help spread the word


----------



## Allison Wunderland (Sep 22, 2014)

I purchased a DaVinci Ascent after using a friend's and seeing some strong reviews/ratings online. 

Vaporizers have a learning curve! I have an impossible time tossing out bud that's been vaporized but isn't ash. If you put this by-product in a bong, you get a strong hit -- all the smoke, tars, harshness. Most of us in "old school" pot smoking days are keyed into associating a harsh hit of smoke with the sensation of being stoned. This is a difficult expectation to break out of. 

I still can't quite decide when I've wrung the last of the THC out of the vaporizer bowl. I have no "window" to frame the operation. Ten hits off a bowl? Twenty? Fifty? I have no clue. Every time I think maybe the "load" is done I take a draw and discover that it's still THC. 

Since smoking is a bad idea generally, and vaporizing seems to be displacing smoking . . . a vaporizer section would be useful!


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 1, 2014)

Theirs a whole form dedicated to vaporizer reviews , Hope it helps


----------



## Kush pink (Oct 20, 2014)

LIBERTYCHICKEN said:


> Theirs a whole form dedicated to vaporizer reviews , Hope it helps


Where are these forums for Cannabinoids and e-liquids for vapourisers please.


----------



## Commander Strax (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 24, 2014)

http://fuckcombustion.com/ -specfic to MJ

As far as e-liquid google it their are Tons


----------

